# MAMIYA ZM



## ambrogea

Hi all,
i might have the opportunity to buy a mamiya zm quartz with mamiya lens 28mm and 50mm and a odd OZUNON lens?? 80-200mm ( does anybody have heard of them??), everything is like new condition except the ozunon who have some light fungus inside.
$140, is it worth it?  does the mamiya zm take good picture?? thanks for the help


----------



## Mitica100

The ZM was introduced sometime early 80s and it's a fairly advanced camera. The 28 and 50mm lenses from Mamiya are good performers, I would doubt the Ozunon would give you any satisfaction, especially since it has some fungus. The Ozunon was also made by a Japanese manufacturer (Ozone) and while it's well made mechanically, it's only so-so optically. $140 for the whole set seems reasonable, especially if the camera is in mint condition. For less than mint I would offer between $80 and $100.


----------



## ambrogea

well, i brought it... ti's loaded and will start shooting this after noon...  the prism is a bit difficult for focusing though...
thabks for the feedback, i think those camera are well overlooked.


----------



## Tally1993

Hi all I have mamiya zm quartz 50mm film camera that's in very good condition but it will not take a photo when a roll of film is in it. So I was wondering if it is worth getting it fixed? What are your throughts and opinion on it?


----------



## jani

Tally1993 said:


> Hi all I have mamiya zm quartz 50mm film camera that's in very good condition but it will not take a photo when a roll of film is in it. So I was wondering if it is worth getting it fixed? What are your throughts and opinion on it?


No.


----------



## deeliteful

i have a mamiya/secor 1000 DTL does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Mitica100

deeliteful said:


> i have a mamiya/secor 1000 DTL does anyone know anything about it?



Yep! Google sez: Mamiya/Sekor TL/DTL series - Camerapedia

Other than that it shoots film? What do you want to know about it? And please don't duplicate your posts.


----------



## eauh20

Hello I have a Mamiya ZM that I borrowed from my wife's grandmother. I was using it and it fell and the battery holder broke off. I think I just need the bottom piece that holds the battery to make it work again. Can I buy your broken ZM in hopes that this will work? How much do you want? Will you **** to New York? Thanks


----------

